# Anyone seen christmas tableware on sale?



## Toby (29 Dec 2008)

I'm looking for good quality Christmas tableware - has anyone seen this type of thing on sale in Dublin or online, thanks


----------



## ophelia (29 Dec 2008)

House of Fraser, Dundrum.


----------



## gipimann (30 Dec 2008)

Try Meadows & Byrne (CHQ building, IFSC), I saw some seasonal tableware there before Christmas.    They have an online catalogue  here


----------



## Celtwytch (30 Dec 2008)

Blarney Woollen Mills on Nassau Street had some festive tableware on sale at reduced prices before Christmas.


----------



## Smashbox (31 Dec 2008)

Brown Thomas was selling off tablewear in Limerick, I'm sure Dublin would be the same


----------

